# كتب غاية في الاهمية



## ابا قدامة (6 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو لمن عنده هذا الكتب الا يبخل علينا به فهي كتب قوية للغاية في تاسيس كل مهندس ميكاترونكس والكتب هي 


*Mechatronics*
Dan S. Necsulescu 







*Mechatronics: Electronic Control Systems *

*william bolton *



*Introduction to Mechatronics and Measurement Systems*

by David G. Alciatore


----------



## نجرو555 (6 أبريل 2008)

رائع يا هندسه .


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... بارك الله جهودك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------

